
Show HN: Rock, Paper, Scissors with Font Awesome and JQuery - Hiccups
https://www.rockpaperaweso.me/
======
genos
Nice! Very cool that it can include Lizard & Spock as well.

~~~
Hiccups
Thank you! Glad you're enjoying it.

